# L7.51 on my 722K



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Found that last night I finally got a much awaited software upgrade, does any one know what they fixed, tried to fix and didn't and ultimately broke yet?


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

Saw it yesterday. There hasn't been any posts over at Satellite guys either.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Cautiously optimistic since the latest update I have not had an OTA freeze up, so hopefully this WAS addressed. Also seems to be a more stuff in the diagnostics screen than before as well…


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

https://support.dish.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1299


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

cpdretired said:


> https://support.dish.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1299


That post offers little in the way of information. The poster must write instructions for the assembly of cheap put together furniture.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Surprised no one had reported this before.

Got 7.51 a few days ago, and now it doesn't recognize the existence of my EHD.

Did all the ususal - hard and soft resets, plug/unplug USB and the drive itself - nothing.

Waited for today to call and of course I refused to do that all again, and they finally sent me up a level. After a few more inane questions, she
tells me to reformat my drive (and how I could I, since the 722k doesn't even know it's there?). I refused for their problem they caused, and the "tech" finally "discovers" that this is a known issue and "it's being looked at." I then asked for compensation and was first offered 3 months free of Cinemax & Starz. I called that insulting, as you get that offer all the time. After a bit more, she offered $10/month for year. I reluctantly accepted. Quite frankly, between this and the AMC issue, I'm starting to look at DirecTV and cord-cutting. Ridiculous!


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Makes only having to do a reset from a freeze look good. Don't want L7.51 now.


----------



## wallyb47 (Jun 18, 2012)

barryaz1 said:


> Surprised no one had reported this before.
> 
> Got 7.51 a few days ago, and now it doesn't recognize the existence of my EHD.
> 
> ...


So the new update makes any recordered programs unviewable? Great, I can't wait. I have a bunch of programs on my EHD that I stand to lose? DirecTv looking better all the time.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

wallyb47 said:


> So the new update makes any recordered programs unviewable? Great, I can't wait. I have a bunch of programs on my EHD that I stand to lose? DirecTv looking better all the time.


Before you run over to Direct you may want to take the time to read the other forum as they have their own set of problems...The grass is seldom greener once you get over the fence...


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Rduce said:


> Before you run over to Direct you may want to take the time to read the other forum as they have their own set of problems...The grass is seldom greener once you get over the fence...


Maybe, if only my wife could actually learn to switch among inputs, I'd be fine with OTA, plus Roku.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

barryaz1 said:


> Surprised no one had reported this before.
> 
> Got 7.51 a few days ago, and now it doesn't recognize the existence of my EHD.
> 
> ...


Well, this is interesting...Finally got around to check for the EHD problem you reported and mine works, sort of, I can plug it into the back USB and no joy, however, if I plug it into the front one it sees it just fine....


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Rduce said:


> Well, this is interesting...Finally got around to check for the EHD problem you reported and mine works, sort of, I can plug it into the back USB and no joy, however, if I plug it into the front one it sees it just fine....


I'll have to try that tonight. Silly, to say the least.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

barryaz1 said:


> Maybe, if only my wife could actually learn to switch among inputs, I'd be fine with OTA, plus Roku.


Yeah, same here.

And forget about an HTPC--or any PC.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

What I don't get is why those extremely old threads about L656 and etc. are still stickied here nearly 3 years later???


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No one is interesting in the 'obsolete' boxes ... h2k an J are the eye's catchers.


----------



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

Moved post to L7.52 thread

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3040277#post3040277


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seems to me (I analyzed a few DVRs from 622 and up) the company doing tests in nice EElab with stable temp around 20 C.


----------

